# Guest first even the rude ones!!



## fairy (Oct 25, 2021)

As I’m minding my business working and a coworker is near by in same section.. why do I hear a customer get mad at us being in the isles working?!!! Without us you guys won’t even be shopping here! Ugh! Took everything in me not to say anything because she was just plain out rude and I in countered her in two different departments. With same attitude what or when was your worst customer???


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 26, 2021)

fairy said:


> As I’m minding my business working and a coworker is near by in same section.. why do I hear a customer get mad at us being in the isles working?!!! Without us you guys won’t even be shopping here! Ugh! Took everything in me not to say anything because she was just plain out rude and I in countered her in two different departments. With same attitude what or when was your worst customer???


You did not do the GUEST thing 100%.
Greet, Understand, Engage, Solve, Thank
More stories are here.








						To That One Guest - II
					

To help keep the forum optimized and running smoothly, we archived the previous thread and created a new one!  Thanks to our Original Poster - @Hardlinesmaster for starting it! Guests first  To that one guest: You know them all & drive us crazy!  Previous Thread Link - To That One Guest I




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## fairy (Oct 26, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You did not do the GUEST thing 100%.
> Greet, Understand, Engage, Solve, Thank
> More stories are here.
> 
> ...


She was NOT approachable nor in the isle I grabbing stuff from. I was getting orders on a TIME LIMIT. customers won’t approach tm who aren’t approachable so I won’t ruin the rest of my day greeting a potential problem.


----------



## fairy (Oct 26, 2021)

fairy said:


> She was NOT approachable nor in the isle I grabbing stuff from. I was getting orders on a TIME LIMIT. customers won’t approach tm who aren’t approachable so I won’t ruin the rest of my day greeting a potential problem.


Nor did she even look like she needed help. She was on the phone the whole time mad that guest and workers were in her way. No thank you


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 26, 2021)

Common even, speak to HR.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 26, 2021)

fairy said:


> She was NOT approachable nor in the isle I grabbing stuff from. I was getting orders on a TIME LIMIT. customers won’t approach tm who aren’t approachable so I won’t ruin the rest of my day greeting a potential problem.


Guests first. you will find out when your tl or etl sees you not greeting a guest.


----------

